# SR20DET in a B13?



## shiznit028 (Jun 6, 2003)

hey guys im a major newb when it comes to the B13. anyways i was wondering if a SR20DET would fit in my B13. Im finding that there are way too many miles on my GA16. so rather than buy a new car for 20,000+ id rather spend 5,000 and swap the GA16 to an SR20DET. would it fit?


----------



## Nelly17 (Feb 15, 2003)

yup


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

SEARCH.. it will do wonders


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

*hMmM?*

maybe i haven't paid close attention but. do they call the silvia engine sr20de[t] or watever TOO? but is it the same as the sentra' SE-R motoR? . kause aint 240's BWD


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Oh shit.....
k listen up ...

SR20DET engines.... are basically all the same. If you want an SR20DET in your Sentra.. which is FWD, you can get an:
GTiR SR20DET or an
BlueBird SR20DET or an 
Avenir SR20DET.
*these are all AWD engines and usually come with AWD transmissions... you can use a normal SR20DE 5-speed tranny with these engines... and don't attempt an AWD setup*

If you want one for your 240SX, you can get an:
S13 SR20DET either blacktop or redtop
S14 SR20DET
S15 SR20DET.


http://www.srswap.com/ has plenty of info, and red the FAQ about the specifications.

You can not fit an S13, S14 or S15 RWD engine into an FWD Sentra.


----------



## shiznit028 (Jun 6, 2003)

so then what engine would i get for my B13? your post soooo confused me. i was going to get the SR20DET engine, but i think you were saying that it wont fit.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

The AWD engines are the ones you want.Avenir, Bluebird or GTiR. And, why not do the AWD thing?I'm getting ready to try it this fall! should only take a month or two once I get all the parts and tools together!


----------



## shiznit028 (Jun 6, 2003)

what are the specs of a GTiR? i want to know everything: hp, torque, compression ratio, etc...


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Himile,

I've actually seen a writeup somewhere of how to convert a B13 to AWD using N14 pulsar parts if I remember right (I think it was theoretical though rather than actually tested.) When I see it, I'll post it.

As for GTIR Specs:

About 230 hp and 225 tq(in nm, I think its the same in ft/lb) with 8.3:1 compression


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Doesn't anybody read anything i say????
Read the FAQ's for specifications.... end of discussion. Also... do a SEARCH please.... this has been covered hundreds of times.



> http://www.srswap.com/ has plenty of info, and red the FAQ about the specifications.


 As far as the AWD goes.... to a SEARCH.. tell's you everything including pics of modifications that need to be done:
it's not a piece of cake, and will involve a shitload of money, labor and time to get it done, and for what? So you can say, look at my AWD Sentra?

Reality sets in.. and you realize... is everything I am doing to make an AWD Sentra worth it? Why not import and Pulsar or GTiR into the U.S.? There is an SR20DET already put in and AWD drive.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

also GTiR motors.. can fit, however, you HAVE to remove the Top mount intercooler and replace it with an Front Mount, unless you want to put on a bigger, larger hood, with a huge scoop, becasue the stock hood will not fit with the TMIC


----------



## NismoSERTurbo (Mar 19, 2003)

:jump: :banana:


----------



## atomicbomberman (Jul 6, 2002)

christ, do you know how many times turbo B13 had been done?

It's a stright forward swap, btw the Bluebird (basically the JDM G20), is a FWD motor, the swap is very stright forward and had been covered by everyone from se-r.net to sports compact car magazine.

the GTiR is a uber exotic motor, good luck finding one. A better bet would be to get a bluebird motor, they dont' make as much power stock (201hp v.s. 240hp), but still quick by any standard when u put that thing in a sentra.

Goodl luck dude, the swap will cost you somewhere around 3-4g depends on model of motor/if u know how to do it yourself/what B13 you're starting with...


----------



## Fast91SER (Jul 2, 2002)

atomicbomberman said:


> *
> 
> It's a stright forward swap, btw the Bluebird (basically the JDM G20), is a FWD motor, the swap is very stright forward and had been covered by everyone from se-r.net to sports compact car magazine.*


For him it will not be as straight forward as you think. He is going from a GA to a DET, there will be a LOT involved. The Bluebird is not the G20, its the Altima. The Primera is the JDM G20. Primeras never came with a DET. The Bluebird is AWD, but the motor can be used for FWD applications.

*



the GTiR is a uber exotic motor, good luck finding one. A better bet would be to get a bluebird motor, they dont' make as much power stock (201hp v.s. 240hp), but still quick by any standard when u put that thing in a sentra.

Click to expand...

*The GTiR motor is not THAT hard to come by, and its 230hp, while the BB is 206


shiznit028, go to www.se-r.net and read everything on there.


----------



## Rottdog (May 2, 2003)

*yup*

it will fit , since you don't have and b13 se-r your gonna have to change the engine and ecu wiring harness with an se-r one


----------



## shiznit028 (Jun 6, 2003)

ok so basically what your saying is: i have to get an se-r wiring harness and ecu, i want to get the SR20DET GTiR motor, i have to get a intercooler that mounts to the front of my car so i dont have to get a scoop hood, and some other crap that www.srswap.com was talking about? i dont have an se-r by the way. but im pretty sure you already knew that buy my engine. thats going to run me somewhere near $6000 including instillation? am i right? or do i have something messed up with my calculation.


----------



## Rottdog (May 2, 2003)

well you can always have someone who knows what there doing front mount the stock gti-r intercooler but then again it might be to big height wise


----------



## 93det (Oct 2, 2002)

i had a ga in my b13 b4 I did the det swap. Your gonna need the motor (duh)and the tranni from a se-r. Now if you just get the motor (head, block, turbo, intake manifold) then you will need an se-r alternator, starter, p/s pump, ac compressor (not me) se-r wiring harness, det ecu (or jtw), se-r axles, se-r motor mounts, Se-r flywheel, clutch. plus a little custom wiring, banging and weldind. But its been done thousands of times and Its not all that hard.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

> christ, do you know how many times turbo B13 had been done?
> 
> It's a stright forward swap, btw the Bluebird (basically the JDM G20), is a FWD motor, the swap is very stright forward and had been covered by everyone from se-r.net to sports compact car magazine.
> 
> ...


 Wow... someone doesn't know their stuff.

There is a bluebird car.. and there is an BlueBird SR20DET.
All SR20DET engines, that get swapped into Sentra's are AWD!!!
There are also RWD SR20DET's from S13's/S14's/S15's, but they can not be swaped into an Sentra or any FWD setup.

Avenir SR20DET is an "uber exotic motor", that's more difficult to find, but can be found.



> Install into Sentra / 200SX SE-R / G20 is recommended for these AWD/FWD engines. The AWD trans does not fit in US cars and is usually NOT included. ECU, MAFS and wiring harness are also usually NOT included, you must use SR20DE ECU, MAFS, harness, trans, axles. Altima 2.4 liter and Sentra 1.6 liter chassis will need to find these 2 liter USDM parts to make this swap work. US ECU is sent to JWT for custom tuning.


 



> BlueBird Specifications: complete $2100 plus shipping. Usually includes ECU and AWD transmission. HT warranty and tech support included also.
> 
> Displacement: 1998cc (2.0 liter)
> Cam type: DOHC 16 valve, chain driven cam sprockets
> ...





> GTiR Specifications: complete $2400 plus shipping. Usually includes ECU and AWD transmission. HT warranty and tech support included also.
> 
> Produced August 1990 to December 1994
> Displacement: 1998cc (2.0 liter)
> ...



For FULL clips... A clip includes the radiator, fan shroud, side mount intercooler and piping, and does provide a great visual reference for the swap. Aside from that, there are no big benefits to the clip over a complete engine setup. If a front mount intercooler and radiator upgrade with electric fans are in your future, save some money and don't get a clip.
However, there are several downsides to a clip. You have to remove 2 engines instead of one, delivery is significantly more expensive than and engine setup, and disposal of the remains can be a problem since most junkyards will not want it.

Most front clips come with fenders and hood, usually the front bumper and front suspension. Brakes and lights are sometimes included. 



Any body panels, bumpers, dash parts, lights and suspension included are a bonus and are not guaranteed to be in good condition. 





$3100 GTi-R Clip

$2700 Bluebird Clip


http://www.srswap.com/


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

hey! shiznit028...
gj finding that site before I posted it... LoL


----------



## gtir ser (Jun 29, 2003)

yes a front wheel sr20det will fit you will need ser trans axles maf computer harness. i got a gtir clip for my swap 227hp stock
203 tq stock 8.3.1 compression stock boost 9 psi stock
im running 15 psi stock with downpipe and mbc 
12.7 at 113 pump gas 93 with drag radials 460 rt


----------



## gtir ser (Jun 29, 2003)

paid 2100 shipped to a business


----------



## witt19 (Mar 2, 2003)

lol, soo much misleading information floating around this forum, ppl need to learn their shit b4 they post and make themselves sound like an ass, i'm not goign to name names but its fairly obvious. sorry to troll, but the sr20de forum is currenty getting renovated


----------



## eugenefl (Apr 3, 2003)

witt19 said:


> *lol, soo much misleading information floating around this forum, *


...and we're supposed to use the SEARCH button.  

Not an attack at witt19, just a random rant at the stupidity of being told to use the SEARCH button.


----------



## 93det (Oct 2, 2002)

just out of curiosity? what is this forum for? b/c I seems like whenever someone makes a mistake or askes a question that person gets ambushed by a an angry mobb. you guys all gotta chill out most of us aint here to start mini internet wars. We just need info.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

A better proposition would be if a person who doesn't know crap keeps quiet instead of speaking out of his/her anus. No BS comment, no flames.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

I have seen that many threads here contain misleading information, something that happens more because the ones who talk about it aren't doing their homework.

Shiznit, if you really, REALLY want an SR20DET, refer to http://www.sr20deforum.com. Search the site and you will find the information you need. Before you ask anything on that site, make sure you do a thorough search first. 

Good luck.

PrOxLaMuS©, good job on the corrections!


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

WOW, it is possible to swap a DET into a Sentra? WTF? Are you guys kidding me?


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

> WOW, it is possible to swap a DET into a Sentra? WTF? Are you guys kidding me?


 That was a bit rude, sr20racer.
That is something people get flamed about.

and yes... wtf.. we are kidding you. 


Here is a fact, and hopefully this will end this thread...

SR20DET's can be swapped into Sentra's and all B13's. (NX's etc)
How difficult? Depends on what you have, what engine you get, what engine you had, part supplier, etc.

people make mistakes, so lets not jump on people about it.
Misleading information happens, but hell we got it covered.

Good luck with the swap if you go through with it.


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

PrOxLaMuS© said:


> *That was a bit rude, sr20racer.
> That is something people get flamed about. *


Did I hurt somebodys feelings? Can we have a group hug?


----------



## eugenefl (Apr 3, 2003)

harris81 said:


> *A better proposition would be if a person who doesn't know crap keeps quiet instead of speaking out of his/her anus. No BS comment, no flames. *


AMEN...well said. 

The reasons people repost the same questions/threads are because A) they are lazy - which is usually the most common reason, or B) because people like me sift through pages of SEARCH results trying to decipher BS or good information. 

You know what this forum needs? A serious BS filter. This way when someone posts some bogus/incorrect info the reply is deleted immediately. Sh**, you shouldn't be able to submit technical information unless you can cite the source you got it from.


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

No flames=no fun.


----------



## RED_DET (Jan 5, 2003)

quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BlueBird Specifications: complete $2100 plus shipping. Usually includes ECU and AWD transmission. HT warranty and tech support included also.

Displacement: 1998cc (2.0 liter) 
Cam type: DOHC 16 valve, chain driven cam sprockets
Bore and stroke: 86mm x 86mm 
Compression: 8.5 : 1
Horsepower: 205ps at 6000rpm 
Torque: 203 ft/lbs at 4000rpm
Stock boost: 7 psi 
Injector size: 370cc/min 
Compressor: T-25, 60 trim 56mm BCI-1 comp. 
Turbine: T-25, 62 trim 53.8mm 0.64 A/R housing. 
Center Section: Journal bearings 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------




quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

GTiR Specifications: complete $2400 plus shipping. Usually includes ECU and AWD transmission. HT warranty and tech support included also.

Produced August 1990 to December 1994
Displacement: 1998cc (2.0 liter) 
Cam type: DOHC 16 valve, chain driven cam sprockets
Bore and stroke: 86mm x 86mm 
Compression: 8.3 : 1
Horsepower: 227ps at 6000rpm 
Stock boost: 7 psi 
Injector size: 444cc/min top feed
Turbo: T-28 
Center Section: Ball bearing 
Individual throttle bodies 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Those prices are a bit high. Blue Bird 1600 plus shipping, GTiR 1800 plus shipping. The AWD tranny is useless along with the ECU. Just use your OEM SE-R ECU with a piggy back system or get a JWT. I tried using the JDM ECU with my motor. It ran like shit!! This entire swap would be a hell of alot easier into a SE-R. You already have the tranny, wiring harness, ECU, axles, flywheel, motor mounts and no fabrication is needed what so ever.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

i'm surprised you only have 1 pic of your engine on your CarDomain site, but very sexy car, and nice job on the scoop.

but why would you use your OEM SE-R ECU with an turbo chargered motor now? With the turbo, you will need different adjustments ranging from the injections to the air/fuel ratio... all for the turbo setup.

and yes prices vary.. depends on where you buy it.


----------



## RED_DET (Jan 5, 2003)

I'm not using a OEM ECU, mine is JWT. Guys have started experimenting with the stock ecu and have figured out that you can tune the turbo motor with a S-AFC or E-Manage. Its about 200 cheaper than JWT and no down time to wait for the ECU to be upgraded. It's become more of whats best for you, if you like tuning than one of the forementioned would suit you, if you like plug and play, go with JWT. Guys using the two piggy back systems have had positive feedback. So thumbs up to them for showing there are other ways to tune a SR20DET.

On a side note, I ran my car for about 2 weeks on stock ECU. Only ill effects I had was running rich. Other than that, the car pulled strong.


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

The timing curve is the biggest thing that sux with the DE ECU on a turbo car, the ECU wants to advance timing in the upper rpm's.


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

PrOxLaMuS© said:


> *
> 
> 
> http://www.srswap.com/ has plenty of info, and red the FAQ about the specifications.
> ...


----------



## NissanConvert (Aug 22, 2003)

uhhhh, why not just turbo your SR20DE in there now? That's what my brother did.... now I am a devoted convert (well, until I can afford a Z06 ;-)


----------



## shiznit028 (Jun 6, 2003)

well i dont have an sr20de in there, so i figure it would be cheaper to go sr20det, than to buy an sr20de and turbo it. if i had an ser, then i would just turbo it.


----------



## ldarmark (Jan 20, 2004)

shiznit028 said:


> hey guys im a major newb when it comes to the B13. anyways i was wondering if a SR20DET would fit in my B13. Im finding that there are way too many miles on my GA16. so rather than buy a new car for 20,000+ id rather spend 5,000 and swap the GA16 to an SR20DET. would it fit?


Yeah i'm doing that same swap as we speak. You bet your bottom dollar that engine would fit nicely into your b13. My car is a 200sx se. Hey let me know if you see any trannies out there for sale. Prefferably a tranny for nissan Se-r 95-99'


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

Way to bring up a 7 month old thread^^^^^^^^^ :fluffy:


----------



## GHSER7 (Jul 28, 2002)

PrOxLaMuS© said:


> Wow... someone doesn't know their stuff.
> 
> There is a bluebird car.. and there is an BlueBird SR20DET.
> All SR20DET engines, that get swapped into Sentra's are AWD!!!
> ...


I've been doing alot of research and can't find specs on the W10 and W11 Avenir motor. Do you have those specs as well? I'm trying to figure out something here. thanks


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

^^^^ Do a search on www.sr20forum.com under Charlie2020 and you find all the specs you need from his posts. 

PS: Avenirs aren't really "uber exotic"


----------



## GHSER7 (Jul 28, 2002)

sr20racer said:


> ^^^^ Do a search on www.sr20forum.com under Charlie2020 and you find all the specs you need from his posts.
> 
> PS: Avenirs aren't really "uber exotic"


I was just curious to see where he got those specs from. B/c that's what I was looking for. Dre messed me up on a thread on SR forums, which has me thinking...


----------



## sr20de1 (Apr 4, 2004)

*gtir motor*

if you want the best sr20det motor for your b13 sentra go here its where im gettin mine


----------



## b14bluebird (Apr 15, 2004)

shiznit028 said:


> hey guys im a major newb when it comes to the B13. anyways i was wondering if a SR20DET would fit in my B13. Im finding that there are way too many miles on my GA16. so rather than buy a new car for 20,000+ id rather spend 5,000 and swap the GA16 to an SR20DET. would it fit?


yes it will fit


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

i encourage n e one wanting more power to do a sr20de swap then go det. me myself im doing ga-sr20det and im a bit nervious, i have all my parts but a few basics, motor mounts and sparkplug wires and drive axles rebuilds.

but what happens when i get this thing all in and my ga motor out. and i go to turn it over and nothing happens? or my bb ecu doesnt work. or my turbo oil feed is bad...or i dunno. i wish i could have went @ this a different way.


----------



## quinnmyster (Nov 15, 2005)

*GTi-R in my car, but will there be issues?*



gtir ser said:


> yes a front wheel sr20det will fit you will need ser trans axles maf computer harness. i got a gtir clip for my swap 227hp stock
> 203 tq stock 8.3.1 compression stock boost 9 psi stock
> im running 15 psi stock with downpipe and mbc
> 12.7 at 113 pump gas 93 with drag radials 460 rt


I have the opportunity to get a GTi-R for my 93 SE-R. What kind of "banging and molding", that was mentioned by people, that I'm going to have to do? Or can I just drop the motor right in? You've done it. What do you have to say? I'd really appreciate it. Thanks a lot, man 

- Jesse -


----------



## Kariba (Nov 16, 2008)

*B13/SR20 Project*

a question to the gear heads in here.....

I currently have a B13 with a 5speed GA16. I bought two engines; an SR18DE (Automatic Transmission) and an SR20DE (Manual Transmission). My plan was to setup the SR18DE to run N/A while turbo-charging the SR20DE outside the shell. I need to know if there is anything else I need to purchase for my turbocharging venture (which I'm new to). Below is the list I comprised, please feel free to add;

Super AFC
370CC Injectors
Fuel Pressure Regulator
Voltage Stabilizer
BOV
Turbo Timer
Electronic Boost Controller
Boost Gauge
Oil Pressure Gauge
Tacho


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

Kariba said:


> a question to the gear heads in here.....
> 
> I currently have a B13 with a 5speed GA16. I bought two engines; an SR18DE (Automatic Transmission) and an SR20DE (Manual Transmission). My plan was to setup the SR18DE to run N/A while turbo-charging the SR20DE outside the shell. I need to know if there is anything else I need to purchase for my turbocharging venture (which I'm new to). Below is the list I comprised, please feel free to add;
> 
> ...


Why did you buy 2 motors?

So you plan on swapping the SR18 in, then later on swapping the SR20 in? 

You need: axles, harness, trans, ecu, motor mounts, etc. 

Start here- 

http://www.nissanforums.com/sr-series-engines-de-ve/45029-ga16-sr20-swap-cost.html


----------



## Kariba (Nov 16, 2008)

2dr_Sentra said:


> Why did you buy 2 motors?
> 
> So you plan on swapping the SR18 in, then later on swapping the SR20 in?
> 
> ...


I have two complete engines with all the necessary parts (axles, harness, ecu etc). I was told by a mechanic that I should actually turbocharge the SR18DE because the cylinder walls are thicker than the SR20DE; his theory is that the SR18DE is more boost friendly. Plus its been said the SR18DE's come with a better ECU and cams than the SR20.

Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## sonicgundam (Aug 15, 2007)

theres talk that the SR18 head might be better than the SR20 head. try using it instead on your turbo setup.


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

sonicgundam said:


> theres talk that the SR18 head might be better than the SR20 head. try using it instead on your turbo setup.


Im not sure about the SR18, never worked on one. But the SR20VE and SR16VE is superior to the SR18 and SR20 head.


----------



## sonicgundam (Aug 15, 2007)

2dr_Sentra said:


> Im not sure about the SR18, never worked on one. But the SR20VE and SR16VE is superior to the SR18 and SR20 head.


totally agree 100%

reason for my suggestion for the SR18 head was wrong, my bad. its supposedly the SR18DE cams that are better than the SR20DE cams now that i think. thats why the engines have the same output, though theres a difference in 200cc. but yeah, hes already got the cams, its just a nice little boost over stock .


----------



## Kariba (Nov 16, 2008)

Not trying to overdo and burn any pistons. I just want a daily-runner with a comfortable 10-12psi and I'm content with that


----------



## red b13 (Oct 28, 2008)

research all the parts your going to need to swap it into an sr you will have to change harness ecu axels fuel pump more pressure radiator crossmember motormounts ect. your better off selling that one and buying an se-r turbo already since your a newb it will be a mission to swap


----------



## red b13 (Oct 28, 2008)

if you want a real b13 buy a sr20ve and throw some sr16ve cams more aggressive yet lighter you can turbo charge and it gives you 250 + hp


----------

